# A little help please!



## taterbug (Jan 22, 2011)

I do not have papers on Tater but was just wondering if some one would take a guess on what 'kind' of pit he is. I have read enough threads on here to see that no one can really tell without having papers on the dogs. In this picture he is 7 mo. and at least 40 to 45 lbs. The vet said he thinks he will get to at least 60 to 70 lbs. Thank You!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

There aren't different "kinds of pits". He's either an apbt or not. Personally, I think he looks like he might be mixed but as you stated, you'll never know. If he's that big, he probably has some amstaff or bully blood in him but I wouldn't worry about it if I were you. He's a sweet looking dog and just take good care of him.

Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## taterbug (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess I didn't have the wording right on that. LOL I know there are not different "kinds of pits" Sorry about that. What is the difference between a APBT and a Shaffy? They look so much alike!!!


----------

